# day 2 of 2ww



## still optimistic (Dec 2, 2010)

Can anyone advice me the special care to take in during 2WW, it is my 2nd day?? loads of prayers  for all those who are going through this.


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello, Wanted to wish you loads of luck for the next 2 weeks, believe me it'll feel like the longest 2 weeks ever I'm afraid! I've had 2 2week waits so far, for both I did exactly the same thing, the first i got a BFN, the second time i got a BFP (which sadly ended in m/c). My conclusion was that really it doesn't seem to make a huge amount of difference what I did as to whether i got a positive or a negative. My doctor told me that it's got a lot more to do with the quality of the embryo and very little to do with what we actaully do or don't do during this time. Try to stay relaxed (yeah right!!) and don't put your body under any strain or physical exertion that you're not used to. I'm very active and walk a lot with the dog and i carried on doing so as my body is so used to it. I cut out all alcohol but I haven't drunk alcohol really at all since i started ttc so that was no different. I cut out caffine and i don't smoke anyway. Mostly i tried to stay positive. Even that is hard sometimes, i found i was up and down continuously, and would often laugh and burst into tears within the same moment. Don't beat yourself up about it, whatever happens it is almost certainly not your fault. Take care a x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

As already said I found this the hardest part.  You will go through a mixture of emotions and Analyse every symptom you get.  I don't know if you work, but I did and I found it a real relief.  To have sat at home for 2 weeks would have driven me crazy.  The only thing I was told not to do was to have a bath or swim in case of infections from the water.

Apart from that I was told to live my life as I normally would, as it would not change the outcome of the IVF and it worked and I now have a son.

Good luck and I hope you get your BFP. 

x


----------



## still optimistic (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you very much for your advice, u r absolutely right it is not in our hands now. I try to stay   but as u said, cant control negitivity n i think it is natural.
It is my 3rd day of 2WW. Till now I have no signs of early pregnancy. Any idea when the early symptoms appear? 
I have taken this week off from work. Going to start my work back on Monday and not for long hours, just 4 hours a day. I am doing complete rest, no physical exertion and loads of  
xxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Unfortunately you may not get any symptoms of pregnancy at all, as not everyone does.  It also doesn't mean it is a bad sign, it just tends to make you more negative and think it hasn't worked.

If you look how many people get pregnant naturally, most of them wouldn't know they were pregnant until there period was late.  I had a woman in my baby group who found out she was pregnant at 22 weeks!

The best thing which is easier said then done is just to try and take one day at a time and try to remain calm and not get to stressed.  

Good luck and please keep us updated.

Stacey
x


----------



## still optimistic (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Stacey for your positive words. 

Yeah thats true some time its easier said than done. I m trying to do what i can. Rest is on luck.  Surely keep everyone posted with any latest update. 

xxx


----------



## keep trying (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi Still Optimistic,

I hope all is progressing well for you, how are you feeling now?
I am day 4 of my 2ww and it is not the easiest of times as there is nothing we can do really to help, as you say its out of our hands!
I opted not to go to work this time as my job is very physical and stressful so best being bored at home!

Let me know how your getting on

fingers crossed for a BFP


----------



## still optimistic (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Keep Trying, 

Its my 6th day today. no sign of any symptoms. As during this week Implantation supposed to happen. But I don't have any symptoms at all. Today it was low and high all day. Really don't know what else to say.

Just praying and keeping myself positive. 

As I said earlier Its really out our hands now.  Just hope for the best.

How it is going on your side. any significant sign?


----------



## keep trying (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi still optimsitic,

well day 8 for you now, hows it going?

Im not so good today, ive been having mild cramps last few days, which are now constant today as if leading up to my AF    but im trying so hard to remain positive  

going to meet my friend for coffee to take my mind of it 

Take care    keep


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Still optimistic - How are you today? I've had no symptons either - just really moody . Not long now. When's your OTD?

Keep trying - I test on the 22nd, so just after you. Are you going to test alone or together? Hopefully the weekend will fly by! Before all this ivf stsuff, I always thought I would test alone then wait for DH to come home and have a romantic meal planned and surprise him with the good news. No chance of that now. I was thinking that I would test prior but that wouldn't be fair on him. I just  it's good news!

Good luck everyone.

Persian


----------



## Babymartins (Dec 6, 2010)

I did'nt get any symptoms until the second week and then it was mild cramps and feeling light headed and a bit dizzy..  I Just felt different I suppose.
Also my boobs were really sore in the first week and that dissapeared in the second??
Really hope this works for you, hugs xx


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Babymartins - you've given me hope, felt a bit light headed and dizzy yesterday evening! Was coking and turning from cooker to frige a few times in a row and had to stop! I wouldn't normally get dizzy and put it down to my awful cold and sore throat. I have no probs getting my hope high - it's better than feeling miserable. My tummy also felt a twinge today. I just put it down to the possibility of my period being round the corner!

Thank you so much for posting that. I had practically given up. Was thinking of testing a day before test day with a first response in order to put myself out of my misery - anxiety is awful at the moment.

Good luck everyone - almost there.

Persian


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

tomorrow will be day 3 since transfer, mega cramps yesterday DH came home from work and looked after me. spoke to nurse and she said not to panic. today no cramps but for some reason i was sick twice this evening. felt the same as last time i had morning sickness. trying hard not to get hopes up but cant think of any oher reason. my ovarys were that large to worry about being over stimulated as only collected 2 eggs. aarrrhhh.

keeping possitive, no harm in believing just a bigger fall if it doesnt work right?


----------



## keep trying (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi Persian,

I will do my test first thing in the morning while DH is still in bed and hope when im taking his cup of tea in i will also take in a positive pregnancy stick!  That woluld be a nice wake up call eh  

I just keep praying   that i make it that far, i still have cramping today so feel AF is on route  (what a witch!) My AF would be due tomorrow.
Time will tell trying hard to remain optimistic 
How are yo now? has the light headedness eased, sounds like a positive sign to me! 

Roll on this time next week eh!

Samrose - i hope the cramps have eased and your taking it easy?


 

take care girls


----------



## still optimistic (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi All

just 2 more days to go............ but still not a single sign of early pregnancy..... trying to stay  

fingers crossed n loads of   for u all


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Keep trying, that sound like a great idea although not sure about the pee-stick . Wouldn't it be lovely to get a BFP.... Yesterday I started feeling a few tingles and this morning at about 5am i felt those pre-period feeling in my pelvic area and lower back . Would just hate to find out I wasn't pregnant from  . So I'm thinking of testing early so may test on same day as you or even earlier -Thursday! This will also mean that if it's positive I can plan something amazing for when DH gets back from work. And if it's bad news I can prepare myself and let him down gently. We went to the church that we were married in yesterday and said a prayer. I hoped for a sign as was not feeling the best. Then when lying in bed one of my cats licked my belly button! He's not really a licker (I've never encouraged that) so I'm trying to take that as a good sign! 

Still optimistic - Hey, just no sign of   is a good sign! Plenty of people haven't a clue that their preggers. Good luck. Amazed you're not tempted to test . Good for you!

Persian x


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

how you doing Persian?
when are you due to do the test? 
10 days and counting for me, cramping gone, sickness has faded but i can feel something is going on down there, not sure if thats good or bad and what with such a long cycle of drugs i havent a clue when my period would be due so completely in the dark. still staying positive and sending positive vibes to you. xx

still optimistic - only 1 day to go now, how are you feeling? good luck and fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## still optimistic (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi all

Thank u very much for wishing me. YES!!!! just one more day to go...........  but today morning, i had some sort of dark colour discharge and i was really upset,  and around 12 o clock it went worst, discharge with some clots....  
i called the clinic, they said, at times it happens, there is still hope that u r pregnant, do rest n stay positive...

i am trying to stay positive, begging to God for miracle, still optimistic  

Loads of prayers for u all.......... n keep me in ur prayers


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Still optimistic - Oh no, that's awful. You must have felt terrible. I'm glad the clinic were able to reassure. From being on this site I know of many, many cases of bleeding at various times in the 2WW and still those women have tested positive. So there's definitely hope. As long as it's not AF of course. Lots of    to you. 

Samrose - I'm on day seven and OTD is this Saturday but am tatally considering testing earlier, at least on Friday. I have an old First Response test stick lying around so might as well use it. Have you had any symptoms?

AFM - well, whilst I was having my acupuncture session, DH googled pregnancy and cat behaviour only to find that cats have been found to be more affectionate and lick bellies during their owners preganancies! So it really was a sign! . I am so so so happy.

Persian


----------



## keep trying (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi Girls

Samrose - I am glad the cramping has stopped    sending you  

Persian - I believe animals are very intuitive, sounds good to me that your cat did that when she normally wouldn't do that kind of thing!    I have been thinking about testing early too, maybe on Wednesday, not sure what to do!  Not long either way now eh!  Roll on the weekend, I will be either celebrating with my DH over take-away and lemonade or commiserating with take-away and bottles of wine!!   for lemonade, as much as I love a glass of wine! 

Still optimistic - I was sorry to read your post, Im sure you have been fretting but hopefully its nothing, we hear of many loosing clots and all being well in the end.  Thinking of you and sending positive vibes    

Take care


----------



## still optimistic (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi All

Luck didnt work this time  but Still Optimistic.......... didnt lose hope...................

Loads of prayers for all of u


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

having twinges today, and had my first little panic but now ok,  chilling will the hubby now and he did everything this evening so i could rest and give myself a good telling off for being silly. 
hope you are all ok?

still optimistic - so sorry to hear that, but dont loose faith 

Persian - no i dont have a test and plan to hold out until the blood test. having twinges now and then and  some  nausea. how are you?


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Still Optimistic - I did respod to your news on another thread, but just wanted to add that you are so brave and it will happen for you.

Samrose - You lucky thing! I would kill to feel a bit of nausea . Hope time flies for you. I have a really good feeling about yours.

Keep trying - when do you test? It's great that AF hasn't arrived!

AFM - still no symptoms except those from my cold. The last few mornings I've woken up with those pre-af feelings in my pelvic area. Scared stiff I'll see blood when I get up to go to the loo. Almost there now, one more day to go as will test one day before OTD.   AF doesn't come before I test. I just hate the idea of finding out from  . Am surprised how terrible DH is feeling too. Poor sweetheart has been through so much. I'm so grateful to have him.

Persian


----------



## madeinbelfast (Jan 13, 2011)

Good luck Persian, I'm testing in the morning.

x


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Madeinbelfast - The very best of luck to you too.  

Persian


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

good luck today for your tests, fingers crossed we get  

Persian - not feeling so fab now, had major period cramps yesterday and tummy still feels a bit odd today. i'm hoping its the my body adjusting to emby and its all ok but having a few tears. 
i have everything crossed for you. 

 and lots of    to everyone having the test today x


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Samrose - try not to worry about it. Many people have told me that AF pains are similar to what they experienced in early pregnancy. I've been scared the last few days too as have been having that horrid feeling too. Thank you for thinking of me. It means so much to know you are wishing me well.

Madeinbelfast - thinking of you. Good luck I really hope it works for you.  

AFM - Had to go to loo earlier but as DH was here I didn't test in case I would come out in tears. It wouldn't be fair to him to find out like that. So have had some more water and trying to wait an hour before I test. Am now worried that the hormone won't be as strong and maynot show up even if I am preggers. That would be awful...to see a negative if I was actually preggers. Still praying I don't bleed before I test. Feeling like period is due.

Still optimistic and keeptrying - thank you for all your support. 
Persian xxx


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

Persian - your welcome, I'm sure it will all be good. still i shall spare a thought for you this morning  . the negative but actually pregnant thing is the reason I'm not gonna test before the blood test, it would totally mess with my head. i keep telling myself period pains are OK but you know when you think its coming, well thats how i feel, i have no clue as to when I'm due anymore so I'm in the dark with it all. just gonna try and have a good day and keep busy. DH came home and i bust into tears, he's as worried as i am as he says its his fault I'm having to do all this. thats why i don't like to break down he feels bad enough without me making it worse.


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Samrose - It must be so hard for your husband. I know how he must feel as our infertility is my fault and I hate putting my husband through this. It must be even worse for for him as  he sees what you have to go through. Good luck for test day. 

AFM - it's a BFN I'm afraid. I've had a good cry and it's stupid but there's a little part of me that's still hoping it will be positive tomorrow. I couldn't do the test first thing this morning as DH was in but still went to the loo as was desparate. I then did the test about an 1.5hrs later so there's that doubt that perhaps it was too soon after I'd just been . Wondering when AF will arrive. That's when I truely will be absolutely devastated. Mayme it's because of teh patches and drugs that I haven't seen AF yet> Does anyone know?

Persian


----------



## still optimistic (Dec 2, 2010)

Persian...........oh dear, oh dear, oh dear  

dont be depressed .............. one of my friend had BFN just a day before, but it was positive next day........ u'll b alright, my   are with u........... and very hopeful that tomorrow u'll be jumping around with positive result  

Bless u xxxx


----------



## madeinbelfast (Jan 13, 2011)

I've some good news, I'm PG - got a BFP this morning.

I'm delighted, shattered from the lack of sleep last night (pre & post OTD) & hoping to see a heartbeat at the 1st scan in 3 weeks.

Fingers crossed, & thanks for your support & +ve vibes.

x


----------



## Babymartins (Dec 6, 2010)

Congratulations xxx


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

Persian - How are you doing hun? I'm so sorry to hear you werent successful with the pee stick. When is your blood test again? 
still thinking of you x

madeinbelfast - congratulations, i'm so pleased for you. roll on your 1st scan. its a magical feeling to see a little heart beat beating away. best of luck to you for the future x


----------



## Persian (Nov 24, 2010)

Samrose - don't do bloods just teh pee stick. Just waiting for AF now. When are you testing?

Persian


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

Persian - thats different but i guess all clinics are differ. i have my blood test Thursday morning then i get the results phoned through in the afternoon. that waits gonna be a killer.
only 4 days to go let so hope they fly by, I've found this cycle harder to cope with than the last one for some reason. other people due to test same time as me have tested early but I'm not gonna temp fate. 
i really hope you get a good result tomorrow.


----------



## samrose (Jan 15, 2011)

i have a blood test on thursday morning then the long dreaded wait until the afternoon when they call me with the results. really hope you get a fab result tomorrow. i've found this cycle harder than last time for some reason, not feeling so positive now, still only 4 days to go.

good luck, will be thinking of you x


----------

